# Forced myself to go to a work party...



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

Stayed for 3 hours. I offered to drive someone there as a way to force myself to go and force myself to stay longer than I would if I went on my own. It was pretty fun. I was pretty quiet but it was nice to see my coworkers out of the work environment. 

Overall great experience, glad I went. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kit -> :boogie :boogie :boogie
I have a big struggle in this area, especially after I was harassed.
There are people who I don't trust to be around outside the building. I think they are trying to be nice to be, but I don't trust them.
There were rumors that I was stalking some lady (who got fired) because I looked at her too much.
Since then, I have this fear that if I go to lunch with them or something, they will try to have me fired.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

That sounds great Kit. :banana Good for you.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats GREAT Kit! When my SA was bad, I usually had to force myself to go to events too, and majority of the time usually had a blast and was so glad I went! 

I still have to 'force' myself to do things now... when I have something planned I am usually excited about it, then when the time nears, thoughts of cancelling usually come to mind, and thats when I have to 'force' myself to go. But, I guess thats the way it is!

Way to go!!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

PS. Three hours is a long time!! I usually 'burn out' and am exhausted by that time!


----------

